# Need help understanding navy record



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Have a record for Abbott Thomson born 30 Apr 1863. On the record under the heading DATE AND PERIOD of C.S.Engagement it has 30 Apr 1881 - 10years. 
Is this how long he sighed up for to serve in the Navy?

Second there is only two ship names on the record. 
Clyde period serve- 23 May 1878 - 25 May 1878
St.Vincent - 26 May 1878-11 Mar 1879
Rather short serve?
Can not find any more records for him


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

He joins aged 15 in 1878 as a boy 2nd class on a 10 year Continious Service Engagment beginng 30 April 1881. This 10 year engagment does not start until he is 18 years of age hence the date 30 April 1881. Service appears short probably due to being invalided shore as per second last column. There is no further detail I can see to suggest why.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Hugh, now that makes sense.


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

In 1906 my trawlerman grandfather began biennial RNR training by first calling at _HMS Clyde. _Apparently this was a brief signing up procedure.
She was permanently berthed in Aberdeen Harbour as a Naval Training Ship. A man o' war built 1876, of 14 guns and 1081 tons. The ship was for a long time moored in the Upper Dock. Commander: The Hon. Henry W. Chetwynd.

Keith


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Keith. So was the St.Vincent also a training ship, for Abbott Thomson's was not long onboard. I was wondering why I could not find Abbott in the Navy any longer. Found a census for 1881 where he is lodging at St.Nicholas, occupation comaker horn cutter this might explain the invalided shore of Mar 1879. He changed his mind about becoming a sailor.


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

_Yes, _primrose_, HMS St Vincent _was a training ship moored at Haslar at the time Abbott served in her_. From Wiki: _“She was commissioned as a training ship in 1862 and specifically as a training ship for boys, moored permanently at Haslar from 1870. She continued as a training ship until 1905.” Like Hugh, one can only surmise that Abbott may have had an accident or invalided due to some health reason.

St Nicholas is a parish district within the City of Aberdeen. In it’s time, the Aberdeen Comb Works was a major employer in the town, many employees residing in nearby tied properties owned by the works. My wife’s maternal grandfather and great grandfather both worked there and, who knows, may have been acquainted with Abbott. Are you able to give the street name from your 1881 census? If of interest, you can get detailed information on the Aberdeen Comb Works by doing a search.

Keith


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Unfortunatly I do not have the accrual census, just a transcript which does not give the address. Thanks Keith.
Went and looked on Find my Past website. they also have a transcript but more info. Abbott was lodging at 109 George Street


----------

